# Is this cat food brand ok?



## Aliciacyh (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi all long time never post in this forumn since the passing of my hedgehog about a year plus ago.
Today i had adopted another hedgie. It's a 2year old female. She is very friendly. For a first time meeting her, she actually did not huff or puff. Allowed me to carry and will walk towards me also. 
The only problem with her is that she is super over weight(600g) and her back is missing alot of quils. I can't even see her feets when she walks. She looks like she is just walking on her fats.
Was fed whiskas cat food and so upon fetching her today i went and get pronature turkey and canberries cat food to slowly try and switch her off whiskas. Protien level is 28% and fat is 18%. The first 3 ingredients of the food is turkey, chicken meal and brown rice. I know the fat level is still quite high but this is the only food with the least amount of fat % that i can find in the whole petstore.
So my question is if pronature ok to feed to her?Since she is so overweight, is this protien and fat level ok? Or i should mix pronature with another brand that has higher protien and lower fat level? Or any other suggestion? I had read the sticky note on some reccomended food brands and i realise that the protien level of some of them is very high. Like 50%. I know they need high protien food but since she is so obese i don't know if its ok to feed her such high protien food. Will it cause her to become fatter? She gets free flow of food at her previous owner. Now i will start by trying to control the amount of food she take in order to hopefully shed her off some weight. Also she has no interest in running wheel. Any suggestion to help her loose weight other then controlling her food? Thks for any reply and sorry for the long post.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

The last thing they recommend here is limiting food. 

That food you pick is high in fat and that won't help her lose the weight. You might want to try online suppliers. I am looking for another food for mine because he only likes one they sell at petco, I had tried like 5 other brands and he doesn't eat them. 

To lose weight, try to get her to swim, like 20 minutes at a time in water deep enough that they can barely touch the bottom, watch her closely because they get tired fast and can get water in the nose. 
Also, you can spread out the food around her cage so she has to walk for it instead of sitting and eating. 

Remember not to change her food the first 2 weeks until she adjusts and add the new one gradually. 

If you read on the nutrition sticky there is the information on what's the highest protein content the food should have. Before high protein cat food was only like 30% but now it's higher so the numbers for hedgies are more specific.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You're going to want to find a different food. 15% fat is the usual limit for hedgehogs that aren't huge runners and overweight hedgehogs should definitely have lower than that. What pet store did you go to? Do you have any others near you? You may have to travel a bit or order online.


----------



## Aliciacyh (Jul 3, 2013)

Thks for the reply. I just want to clarify the protien point before i can search for a more suitable food. So even if she is so obese i can go ahead n get a food that has protien level 30% or even higher as long as the fat level is 15% and below?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes you're right, the protein can be around 30% as long as the fat is lower.


----------

